# 7.5# pompano



## steve e mack (Jul 7, 2009)

ok, has any one heard that a 7.5 # pompano was caught recently


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

negative


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

People claim on here that they let those small one go all the time


----------

